# Power Tools



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

*Shopsmith Mark V Restoration*

Motor Dissassmbly - The motor as well as the rest of the machine needs new bearings.
































































Some of the parts after sandblasting and ready for paint.










At this point the whole machine has been disassembled, sandlbasted, and painted. Here are
the components ready for new bearings and reassembly




























The next seven pictures show the restored motor getting new bearings and then reassembled
































































Next the drive sheave is reinstalled, along with a new power cord. Then the whole motor
assembly is secured to the bottom pan.





































The quill has had new bearings installed in this picture, and then gets a new Gilmer belt after
it's reinstalled in the head housing.





































This is the sheave driven by the motor. You can't see it here, but it will be connected via a new v-belt.





































The final assembly.




























You can see it in action here:


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Sigung said:


> *Shopsmith Mark V Restoration*
> 
> Motor Dissassmbly - The motor as well as the rest of the machine needs new bearings.
> 
> ...


Nice job. You should post that on the restoration thread over at the SS forum.
Welcome to Lumberjocks. There are several SS fans here, myself included so you will fit right in.
What are you using for a power coupling? It doesn't look like OEM stuff.


----------



## ljhhontx (Jan 17, 2011)

Sigung said:


> *Shopsmith Mark V Restoration*
> 
> Motor Dissassmbly - The motor as well as the rest of the machine needs new bearings.
> 
> ...


Like Shipwright said, you are not alone, I have a 1956 mk5 and a 10er, wish mine looked as good as yours, nice.


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

Sigung said:


> *Shopsmith Mark V Restoration*
> 
> Motor Dissassmbly - The motor as well as the rest of the machine needs new bearings.
> 
> ...


Welcome. Your 'new' Shopsmith looks great. No need to apologize either Shopsmith is still made in America.


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

Sigung said:


> *Shopsmith Mark V Restoration*
> 
> Motor Dissassmbly - The motor as well as the rest of the machine needs new bearings.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys. I have a 10ER too that I'm getting ready to convert to a metal lathe…but that's another story.

The power coupling is something I dreamed up so I wouldn't have to spend 35 or 50 bucks for one at SS.

It's a piece of nylon reinforced plastic hose. OD is .75, ID is 5/8. There are two steel bushings inserted with an OD of 5/8 and ID of 3/8. to stiffen everything up.

On the jointer end the bushing goes all the way to the end, there is a hole tapped and threaded for a 1/8 Allen set screw.

On the drive end the bushing does not go all the way to the end, rather just far enough to let the drive spindle go all the way in.

The set screw is tightened down on the jointer side and then covered with a hose clamp so it does not back out.

On the drive side, it's held on the shaft simply by the hose clamp.

I was not sure this would work when I first cobbled it together, but at this point I've used it for several hours and it's never failed or slipped once.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Sigung said:


> *Shopsmith Mark V Restoration*
> 
> Motor Dissassmbly - The motor as well as the rest of the machine needs new bearings.
> 
> ...


That seems to be a good fix. I got two of the SS couplings with my 510 when I bought it a few years back and I've never managed to break one so I haven't had to check the price. I also have a 10ER that I bought for $50 and restored.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Sigung said:


> *Shopsmith Mark V Restoration*
> 
> Motor Dissassmbly - The motor as well as the rest of the machine needs new bearings.
> 
> ...


Looks like a first class restoration! It should serve you well for years (mine has)


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

Sigung said:


> *Shopsmith Mark V Restoration*
> 
> Motor Dissassmbly - The motor as well as the rest of the machine needs new bearings.
> 
> ...


You may have bought an old SS in poor condition, but I would hesitate to call it "junk".
I have a shop full of so called "real" tools, but i also have a 28 year old ShopSmith which I use quite often.
I wouldn't part with it.
I also hesitate to do business with the company in Dayton.
I have rarely found them to be friendly and never inexpensive.
That said, it's the good drillpress, sanding center, lathe and horizontal boring mill.
And it only takes up the floor space of a bicycle!

By the way, you did a fine restoration.

Don


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

Sigung said:


> *Shopsmith Mark V Restoration*
> 
> Motor Dissassmbly - The motor as well as the rest of the machine needs new bearings.
> 
> ...


No laughter here, Jerry, just big smiles that someone thinks the same way I did in 1975! ShopSmith is a fantastic way to get a hobby established, and I used it in my woodworking business to grow it. It was my only tool for many years until I became a dealer for Tony Fox's SuperShop. I still have one of those and hope to be able to afford another one next year. I've had to walk by a couple. Don't get me wrong…these multipurpose tools don't replace production equipment if you need to go there, but I would hate to be without one in my small purely custom, make stuff to order, how the heck am I going to do that, shop. 
What a joy to see such a thorough restore! Fantastic work. Thank you for sharing. Now to find that SS forum Jim mentioned.
DanK


----------



## Schummie (Feb 3, 2008)

Sigung said:


> *Shopsmith Mark V Restoration*
> 
> Motor Dissassmbly - The motor as well as the rest of the machine needs new bearings.
> 
> ...


Beautiful machine Jerry, you don't hear me laughing. 
You bring a beautiful machine back to live, a great restoration.
My compliment, keep on the good work and make some more videos.

Henrie.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Sigung said:


> *Shopsmith Mark V Restoration*
> 
> Motor Dissassmbly - The motor as well as the rest of the machine needs new bearings.
> 
> ...


Not gonna hear me beatin' up on SS. I had an 11" bandsaw and 4" jointer on a power stand for 15 years. Upgraded both, but they sure served me well.
Nice job on the resto.
Bill


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

Sigung said:


> *Shopsmith Mark V Restoration*
> 
> Motor Dissassmbly - The motor as well as the rest of the machine needs new bearings.
> 
> ...


Wow, I got up this AM to all these new posts. Thank you one and all for your valued comments and compliments. This was a big job and you didn't see all the problems I had to overcome to finish it, so the compliments are very much appreciated.


----------



## BigDumbAnimal (Jun 15, 2013)

Sigung said:


> *Shopsmith Mark V Restoration*
> 
> Motor Dissassmbly - The motor as well as the rest of the machine needs new bearings.
> 
> ...


Great job on the restoration. I've got one from 1955 that could use that kind of attentions. Your thread might just be enough to get me off my butt and started on it.


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

Sigung said:


> *Shopsmith Mark V Restoration*
> 
> Motor Dissassmbly - The motor as well as the rest of the machine needs new bearings.
> 
> ...


BigDumbAnimal, well if you need any help or advice or sourcing for parts, let me know. The gilmer belts and v belts can be bought on ebay through this seller:

http://www.ebay.com/usr/bandsaw-tire-warehouse

and for the cheapest bearings on the planet, VXB bearings

http://www.vxb.com/ballbearings.html?gclid=CM6F4tnm_roCFY9sfgod-WQAKA

is the place to go. Bearings there are as high a quality as any you will find, but you can buy almost all the bearings you will need for a paltry price of $6.00 to $14.00 a pair, even for the biggest ones needed like on the quill.


----------



## Jimbo817 (Aug 3, 2013)

Sigung said:


> *Shopsmith Mark V Restoration*
> 
> Motor Dissassmbly - The motor as well as the rest of the machine needs new bearings.
> 
> ...


Beautiful job on that restore Jerry, it takes me back to 1983 when I bought my Shop Smith new. I still have it although I don't use it much anymore, but I remodeled my first house using nothing but that Shop Smith. I always wanted to upgrade to a model 510, but never did. I doubt if there's any machine sold today that's going to be worth rebuilding in 50 years. Luckily a lot of the parts are still available. If your Land Cruiser restore is anywhere near the perfection of this Shop Smith I'm sure it's beautiful also!


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

Sigung said:


> *Shopsmith Mark V Restoration*
> 
> Motor Dissassmbly - The motor as well as the rest of the machine needs new bearings.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jimbo817. Here's a link to the landcruiser restoration.

http://megaliquidatordirect.com/TheFJ40.com/

Here's a quick video of the restoration showing the good parts.


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

Sigung said:


> *Shopsmith Mark V Restoration*
> 
> Motor Dissassmbly - The motor as well as the rest of the machine needs new bearings.
> 
> ...


Fantastic job Jerry! Ill be doing this in the near future. Great info! The SS forum Paul mentioned is fantastic.


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

Sigung said:


> *Shopsmith Mark V Restoration*
> 
> Motor Dissassmbly - The motor as well as the rest of the machine needs new bearings.
> 
> ...


Thanks Philip, I'm still wondering where that shopsmith forum is…


----------



## ljhhontx (Jan 17, 2011)

Sigung said:


> *Shopsmith Mark V Restoration*
> 
> Motor Dissassmbly - The motor as well as the rest of the machine needs new bearings.
> 
> ...


Sorry I haven't been paying attention. http://www.shopsmith.net/forums/


----------



## TerryDowning (Aug 8, 2012)

Sigung said:


> *Shopsmith Mark V Restoration*
> 
> Motor Dissassmbly - The motor as well as the rest of the machine needs new bearings.
> 
> ...


http://shopsmith.net/forums/index.htm

It's a great bunch of people, some of whom are also here on LJ and a great resource for all things Shopsmith.

Many many parts can still be purchased form shopsmith.com sometimes less expensive than eBay (sometimes not)

I have a restored 1955 Mk V that I am the 3rd Generation owner of My Grandfather bought it new in 1955, it went to his Son In law (My Dad) in 1970 (I remember driving down to Papa's house and picking it up in the old Station Wagon. I did the resto about 2 yrs ago.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Sigung said:


> *Shopsmith Mark V Restoration*
> 
> Motor Dissassmbly - The motor as well as the rest of the machine needs new bearings.
> 
> ...


Fantastic restoration Jerry. An ideal machine for a small shop. Very versatile too. There's a good reason why they have been selling for so long now.


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

Sigung said:


> *Shopsmith Mark V Restoration*
> 
> Motor Dissassmbly - The motor as well as the rest of the machine needs new bearings.
> 
> ...


Thanks Stefang. I cannot afford a lot of equipment, and my garage is small but right now I have the shopsmith, the router table I built, the office desk I converted into a workbench, and my BMW motorcycle all in it with room to spare.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Sigung said:


> *Shopsmith Mark V Restoration*
> 
> Motor Dissassmbly - The motor as well as the rest of the machine needs new bearings.
> 
> ...


With the Shopsmith and a few accessories for it you won't need a lot of other equipment if you invest in hand tools.


----------



## LarryBee (Jun 5, 2016)

Sigung said:


> *Shopsmith Mark V Restoration*
> 
> Motor Dissassmbly - The motor as well as the rest of the machine needs new bearings.
> 
> ...


Hey Jerry. Don't know if you check this post often but just wanted to let you know this was a great job. I am getting ready to start my own '56 Greenie head rebuild and was wondering if you still had the part#s for the all the bearings and other parts you used? I know its a long shot, but any help would be most appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

Sigung said:


> *Shopsmith Mark V Restoration*
> 
> Motor Dissassmbly - The motor as well as the rest of the machine needs new bearings.
> 
> ...





> Hey Jerry. Don t know if you check this post often but just wanted to let you know this was a great job. I am getting ready to start my own 56 Greenie head rebuild and was wondering if you still had the part#s for the all the bearings and other parts you used? I know its a long shot, but any help would be most appreciated. Thanks
> 
> - LarryBee


This was a greenie before the guy I bought it from painted it. I'm a fanatic about keeping receipts, so give me a little time to check my records, I'm pretty sure I can steer you in the right direction. I will PM you with the details.


----------



## Holt (Mar 15, 2011)

Sigung said:


> *Shopsmith Mark V Restoration*
> 
> Motor Dissassmbly - The motor as well as the rest of the machine needs new bearings.
> 
> ...


This is inspiring. I had my Mk V partially torn down to do some cleaning (and install the improved casters) when we ended up moving. I'm not too far from getting a shop setup in our new location. After seeing your project, I may go full bore on mine and get it looking all new and shiny.


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

Sigung said:


> *Shopsmith Mark V Restoration*
> 
> Motor Dissassmbly - The motor as well as the rest of the machine needs new bearings.
> 
> ...





> This is inspiring. I had my Mk V partially torn down to do some cleaning (and install the improved casters) when we ended up moving. I m not too far from getting a shop setup in our new location. After seeing your project, I may go full bore on mine and get it looking all new and shiny.
> 
> - Holt


Definitely worth it. Vintage machinery is very solid!


----------



## Holt (Mar 15, 2011)

Sigung said:


> *Shopsmith Mark V Restoration*
> 
> Motor Dissassmbly - The motor as well as the rest of the machine needs new bearings.
> 
> ...


Preaching to the choir here. I think a trio of Shopsmith, a decent table saw (does anyone actually love the Mk V as a table saw?) and a lunch box planer will let you build anything. Even after you (space allowing) replace the drill press, band saw, and jointer (assuming you add those accessories) with larger stand alone tools, you still have a terrific lathe, a horizontal borer (mind boggling useful device that no one else has in their shop), and the best sanding station available. if you like you can also use it as a dedicated dado station (only table saw function I use on the Mk V). Having it as a second drill press or band saw can save a lot of time swapping blades or bits. It's also a great platform for building tools. I was only starting when I decided to do cleaning/maintenance, but one day I'll have a wide drum sander running on it.


----------



## Rob07allen (Jan 10, 2018)

Sigung said:


> *Shopsmith Mark V Restoration*
> 
> Motor Dissassmbly - The motor as well as the rest of the machine needs new bearings.
> 
> ...


Hi sir,

My dad is giving me am old shopsmith Mark 5. It's in pretty bad shape, he got it from a friend, but I'm interested restoring it also. Do you have any resources or manuals you can point me to? Also, if you still have it, can I get the name of the place you bought your parts from?

Thanks so much for your time!


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

Sigung said:


> *Shopsmith Mark V Restoration*
> 
> Motor Dissassmbly - The motor as well as the rest of the machine needs new bearings.
> 
> ...





> Hi sir,
> 
> My dad is giving me am old shopsmith Mark 5. It s in pretty bad shape, he got it from a friend, but I m interested restoring it also. Do you have any resources or manuals you can point me to? Also, if you still have it, can I get the name of the place you bought your parts from?
> 
> ...


There really is only one place to get bearings reasonably cheaply, it's

http://www.vxb.com/

ebay is a great source for Shopsmith replacement parts of all types. One seller stands out for new replacement belts and a few other things,

https://www.ebay.com/usr/bandsaw-tire-warehouse?_trksid=p2047675.l2559

You will eventually see runout problems if you are trying to do precision work, a double bearing quill upgrade can be had here

https://www.mkctools.com/mark%20v%20parts.htm

or here from Shopsmith for a little more money

http://www.shopsmith.com/ownersite/catalog/twobearingquill.htm

I used Hammerite gray for the paint.

If you have any parts that need replacing, Shopsmith still makes them to order for not very much money.

You should replace ALL of the bearings, motor and quill to be safe. You can buy a gear puller very cheaply at Harbor Freight.

https://www.harborfreight.com/three-jaw-puller-set-3-pc-69105.html

DO NOT HAMMER on the end of any shafts with bearings on them, you will mushroom the end of the shaft and will never get the bearing off.

Replace the power switch, the old ones have a nasty habit of turning themselves on without human intervention when they get worn from age and usage. Not something you want to have happen when you are changing out a saw blade!

Take pictures of everything before you disassemble it. You may remember how things went together for a day, but life has a way of interrupting projects like this, and you won't remember a week or a month later.

Take very good closeup pictures of the wiring, paying special attention to what color goes where, put it back together wrong and the whole thing will go up in flames. If the wire colors are not VERY clear in the pictures, label them before you take pictures and disconnect.

Never ever EVER turn the speed control in either direction unless either the machine is running, or you have the sanding disc on and are rotating it by hand. If you turn it while the shaft is stationary, you will strip the gears and will have to buy a new one.

Needless to say, machine needs to be UNPLUGGED for any tool changeout or any work being done. Do NOT rely on the power switch.

Good luck!


----------



## Rob07allen (Jan 10, 2018)

Sigung said:


> *Shopsmith Mark V Restoration*
> 
> Motor Dissassmbly - The motor as well as the rest of the machine needs new bearings.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much!


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

Sigung said:


> *Shopsmith Mark V Restoration*
> 
> Motor Dissassmbly - The motor as well as the rest of the machine needs new bearings.
> 
> ...





> Thanks so much!
> 
> - Rob07allen


Welcome! I forgot, the original manual is available in PDF format here

https://www.shopsmith.com/getting_started/summary_owners_manuals.htm

Make sure you download it and familiarize. yourself with the original setup instructions.

By this time the machine is going to be greatly out of alignment, so go through the complete setup procedure A to Z after you get done with your restoration.


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

*Rockwell Delta Table Saw Jointer Combo Restoration*

This is a vintage Rockwell Delta Table Saw Jointer Combo, well, at least it was… the original jointer was sold and the owner kept the Magna jointer. So I re-assembled them anyway into the original configuration.

*Table Saw*
































































*Jointer*













































































































*Here are the after pictures

Table Saw*


















































































*Jointer*













































































































*Combo*























































Once I got it finished, it lasted exactly 3 days on Craigslist. Sold for $450.00


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Sigung said:


> *Rockwell Delta Table Saw Jointer Combo Restoration*
> 
> This is a vintage Rockwell Delta Table Saw Jointer Combo, well, at least it was… the original jointer was sold and the owner kept the Magna jointer. So I re-assembled them anyway into the original configuration.
> 
> ...


Super clean restore Jerry, no wonder it moved quickly.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Sigung said:


> *Rockwell Delta Table Saw Jointer Combo Restoration*
> 
> This is a vintage Rockwell Delta Table Saw Jointer Combo, well, at least it was… the original jointer was sold and the owner kept the Magna jointer. So I re-assembled them anyway into the original configuration.
> 
> ...


Another wonderful restoration of a good quality venerable machine Jerry. You sure have a talent for this. Do you know when it was built?


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Sigung said:


> *Rockwell Delta Table Saw Jointer Combo Restoration*
> 
> This is a vintage Rockwell Delta Table Saw Jointer Combo, well, at least it was… the original jointer was sold and the owner kept the Magna jointer. So I re-assembled them anyway into the original configuration.
> 
> ...


Wonderful restoration. I have one of the newer ones with the tilting arbor, those tilting tables are just a 
little to weird for me.


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

Sigung said:


> *Rockwell Delta Table Saw Jointer Combo Restoration*
> 
> This is a vintage Rockwell Delta Table Saw Jointer Combo, well, at least it was… the original jointer was sold and the owner kept the Magna jointer. So I re-assembled them anyway into the original configuration.
> 
> ...


Thanks wahoo and Stefang, it looks like it was built in the 1940's - 50's according to this site:

http://vintagemachinery.org/photoindex/detail.aspx?id=5855

Blupine38, yes that tilting table was weird. I used it a few times after I restored it, and it definitely was weird, as is my shopsmith with it's tilting table.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Sigung said:


> *Rockwell Delta Table Saw Jointer Combo Restoration*
> 
> This is a vintage Rockwell Delta Table Saw Jointer Combo, well, at least it was… the original jointer was sold and the owner kept the Magna jointer. So I re-assembled them anyway into the original configuration.
> 
> ...


Great job on the restore


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

Sigung said:


> *Rockwell Delta Table Saw Jointer Combo Restoration*
> 
> This is a vintage Rockwell Delta Table Saw Jointer Combo, well, at least it was… the original jointer was sold and the owner kept the Magna jointer. So I re-assembled them anyway into the original configuration.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much. Lot of work there…


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Sigung said:


> *Rockwell Delta Table Saw Jointer Combo Restoration*
> 
> This is a vintage Rockwell Delta Table Saw Jointer Combo, well, at least it was… the original jointer was sold and the owner kept the Magna jointer. So I re-assembled them anyway into the original configuration.
> 
> ...


Nice restore, I've always like the styling of those.


----------



## cutmantom (Feb 2, 2010)

Sigung said:


> *Rockwell Delta Table Saw Jointer Combo Restoration*
> 
> This is a vintage Rockwell Delta Table Saw Jointer Combo, well, at least it was… the original jointer was sold and the owner kept the Magna jointer. So I re-assembled them anyway into the original configuration.
> 
> ...


how did you deal with the riveted name plates, remove and re install or just mask off for painting


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

Sigung said:


> *Rockwell Delta Table Saw Jointer Combo Restoration*
> 
> This is a vintage Rockwell Delta Table Saw Jointer Combo, well, at least it was… the original jointer was sold and the owner kept the Magna jointer. So I re-assembled them anyway into the original configuration.
> 
> ...


RE cutmantom: how did you deal with the riveted name plates, remove and re install or just mask off for painting.

On the jointer, they would not come off easily, so I masked them off with painter's masking tape, like the blue tape, and then used an Xacto knife to trim to the edge of the plate. On the table saw, I was able to pry the rivets out with stainless steel kitchen knife, and successively a screwdriver, and then when I re-installed them, I used a drop of super glue on the rivets.


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

*First Box Joint Test*

Made my first box joint jig yesterday, and this is my first test of the Freud box joint cutter set.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Sigung said:


> *First Box Joint Test*
> 
> Made my first box joint jig yesterday, and this is my first test of the Freud box joint cutter set.


Looks like it worked as per the plan!

I love by box joint cutter set by Freud.


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

Sigung said:


> *First Box Joint Test*
> 
> Made my first box joint jig yesterday, and this is my first test of the Freud box joint cutter set.


Yes, I was very pleased with this. The Freud set is razor sharp and I got absolutely no tear out, none… The hardest thing that I did was milling that little 1/4" key for the jig


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Sigung said:


> *First Box Joint Test*
> 
> Made my first box joint jig yesterday, and this is my first test of the Freud box joint cutter set.


Nice work Jerry!


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

Sigung said:


> *First Box Joint Test*
> 
> Made my first box joint jig yesterday, and this is my first test of the Freud box joint cutter set.


Thanks waho6o9, I still think your bowsaw is the bomb.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Sigung said:


> *First Box Joint Test*
> 
> Made my first box joint jig yesterday, and this is my first test of the Freud box joint cutter set.


Looks like it came out great


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

*Grizzly Dust Collector on Sale*

Grizzly Dust Collector on Sale


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Sigung said:


> *Grizzly Dust Collector on Sale*
> 
> Grizzly Dust Collector on Sale


I ordered mine yesterday….
It'll be here Thursday!!!
This is a great size for my small shop…. 13' X 20' X 7'....


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

Sigung said:


> *Grizzly Dust Collector on Sale*
> 
> Grizzly Dust Collector on Sale


Holy moly, what a steal! Might have to beg my wife for one when I get home.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Sigung said:


> *Grizzly Dust Collector on Sale*
> 
> Grizzly Dust Collector on Sale


Ditto Brian! Wow! I may jump on that myself. Thnx for posting Jerry


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Sigung said:


> *Grizzly Dust Collector on Sale*
> 
> Grizzly Dust Collector on Sale


Pretty good deal at half price


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Sigung said:


> *Grizzly Dust Collector on Sale*
> 
> Grizzly Dust Collector on Sale


Hi Jerry,
I bought one of these at regular price about 6 months ago and I can attest to the efficiency and the conservative description that Grizzly gives it.
And this really isn't a dust collector, But it is an air cleaner (of fine dust).
If I'm in the shop it is running … Just love this thing.


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

Sigung said:


> *Grizzly Dust Collector on Sale*
> 
> Grizzly Dust Collector on Sale





> Hi Jerry,
> I bought one of these at regular price about 6 months ago and I can attest to the efficiency and the conservative description that Grizzly gives it.
> And this really isn t a dust collector, But it is an air cleaner (of fine dust).
> If I m in the shop it is running … Just love this thing.
> ...


Hey Grumpymike,

Thanks for the comment. I was, like anyone else would be, hoping I'd made a good choice. It's good to get a review from someone who knows.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Sigung said:


> *Grizzly Dust Collector on Sale*
> 
> Grizzly Dust Collector on Sale


I popped back in to let you know, I have one coming also.. I couldn't resist. I even dug into me ice cream money! Thnx again for the post Jerry. I do look forward to getting this. I was doing a bit of sanding with a 3" belt sander the other day, and I had my ceiling box fan filter going. It has served me well, but, like George Jefferson, "I'm movin on up". I know my lungs will be happy happy happy


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

Sigung said:


> *Grizzly Dust Collector on Sale*
> 
> Grizzly Dust Collector on Sale





> I popped back in to let you know, I have one coming also.. I couldn t resist. I even dug into me ice cream money! Thnx again for the post Jerry. I do look forward to getting this. I was doing a bit of sanding with a 3" belt sander the other day, and I had my ceiling box fan filter going. It has served me well, but, like George Jefferson, "I m movin on up". I know my lungs will be happy happy happy
> 
> - Roger


Roger you are most welcome, glad to be of service. I've really been suffering lately, even with a full face respirator on there's enough left in the air after operations that by the end of the day my mouth tastes like the south end of a north bound mule… so I too am looking forward to some clean air.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Sigung said:


> *Grizzly Dust Collector on Sale*
> 
> Grizzly Dust Collector on Sale


Here ya go Jerry…...................and Thnx for the heads up:
http://lumberjocks.com/Kentuk55/blog/54130


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

*My New ( to me ) Bandsaw*

I grilled the Grizzly rep at length about the differences between the cast iron wheels and trunnion, and he said the cast iron was definitely superior in performance, especially in resawing, because the cast wheels being much heavier have a flywheel effect which keeps the blade moving through large pieces much more consistently, he also said the cast iron trunnion had much more precise adjustments than the steel. So I decided to buy this almost new used G0513X2 for $850.00 rather than a new G0513. I bought it locally sort of, had to drive 98 miles to pick it up, but I saved myself the $99.00 shipping charges on a new one from Grizzly. The person I bought it from also included a Shopfox mobile base worth $75.00, and 6 blades worth about $49.00 apiece, that totals up to $468.00 in additional savings, so I think I made out pretty good. I spent a day tuning it up, and was, at the end of the day, able to slice a piece of veneer 1/32" thin.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Sigung said:


> *My New ( to me ) Bandsaw*
> 
> I grilled the Grizzly rep at length about the differences between the cast iron wheels and trunnion, and he said the cast iron was definitely superior in performance, especially in resawing, because the cast wheels being much heavier have a flywheel effect which keeps the blade moving through large pieces much more consistently, he also said the cast iron trunnion had much more precise adjustments than the steel. So I decided to buy this almost new used G0513X2 for $850.00 rather than a new G0513. I bought it locally sort of, had to drive 98 miles to pick it up, but I saved myself the $99.00 shipping charges on a new one from Grizzly. The person I bought it from also included a Shopfox mobile base worth $75.00, and 6 blades worth about $49.00 apiece, that totals up to $468.00 in additional savings, so I think I made out pretty good. I spent a day tuning it up, and was, at the end of the day, able to slice a piece of veneer 1/32" thin.


Wow, nice looking bandsaw. Heavy duty for sure.


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

Sigung said:


> *My New ( to me ) Bandsaw*
> 
> I grilled the Grizzly rep at length about the differences between the cast iron wheels and trunnion, and he said the cast iron was definitely superior in performance, especially in resawing, because the cast wheels being much heavier have a flywheel effect which keeps the blade moving through large pieces much more consistently, he also said the cast iron trunnion had much more precise adjustments than the steel. So I decided to buy this almost new used G0513X2 for $850.00 rather than a new G0513. I bought it locally sort of, had to drive 98 miles to pick it up, but I saved myself the $99.00 shipping charges on a new one from Grizzly. The person I bought it from also included a Shopfox mobile base worth $75.00, and 6 blades worth about $49.00 apiece, that totals up to $468.00 in additional savings, so I think I made out pretty good. I spent a day tuning it up, and was, at the end of the day, able to slice a piece of veneer 1/32" thin.





> Wow, nice looking bandsaw. Heavy duty for sure.
> 
> - pintodeluxe


Thanks Willie, yeah it's pretty stout, 12" + resaw capability with a 17" wide throat from blade to riser.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Sigung said:


> *My New ( to me ) Bandsaw*
> 
> I grilled the Grizzly rep at length about the differences between the cast iron wheels and trunnion, and he said the cast iron was definitely superior in performance, especially in resawing, because the cast wheels being much heavier have a flywheel effect which keeps the blade moving through large pieces much more consistently, he also said the cast iron trunnion had much more precise adjustments than the steel. So I decided to buy this almost new used G0513X2 for $850.00 rather than a new G0513. I bought it locally sort of, had to drive 98 miles to pick it up, but I saved myself the $99.00 shipping charges on a new one from Grizzly. The person I bought it from also included a Shopfox mobile base worth $75.00, and 6 blades worth about $49.00 apiece, that totals up to $468.00 in additional savings, so I think I made out pretty good. I spent a day tuning it up, and was, at the end of the day, able to slice a piece of veneer 1/32" thin.


WowZa Jerry! Congrats on this beast. 1/32…..........awesome! You'll have lotsa fun with this. Work/Play safe.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

Sigung said:


> *My New ( to me ) Bandsaw*
> 
> I grilled the Grizzly rep at length about the differences between the cast iron wheels and trunnion, and he said the cast iron was definitely superior in performance, especially in resawing, because the cast wheels being much heavier have a flywheel effect which keeps the blade moving through large pieces much more consistently, he also said the cast iron trunnion had much more precise adjustments than the steel. So I decided to buy this almost new used G0513X2 for $850.00 rather than a new G0513. I bought it locally sort of, had to drive 98 miles to pick it up, but I saved myself the $99.00 shipping charges on a new one from Grizzly. The person I bought it from also included a Shopfox mobile base worth $75.00, and 6 blades worth about $49.00 apiece, that totals up to $468.00 in additional savings, so I think I made out pretty good. I spent a day tuning it up, and was, at the end of the day, able to slice a piece of veneer 1/32" thin.


Good things happen to good people, enjoy your new saw.make a few bandsaw boxes.


----------



## Mean_Dean (Oct 13, 2009)

Sigung said:


> *My New ( to me ) Bandsaw*
> 
> I grilled the Grizzly rep at length about the differences between the cast iron wheels and trunnion, and he said the cast iron was definitely superior in performance, especially in resawing, because the cast wheels being much heavier have a flywheel effect which keeps the blade moving through large pieces much more consistently, he also said the cast iron trunnion had much more precise adjustments than the steel. So I decided to buy this almost new used G0513X2 for $850.00 rather than a new G0513. I bought it locally sort of, had to drive 98 miles to pick it up, but I saved myself the $99.00 shipping charges on a new one from Grizzly. The person I bought it from also included a Shopfox mobile base worth $75.00, and 6 blades worth about $49.00 apiece, that totals up to $468.00 in additional savings, so I think I made out pretty good. I spent a day tuning it up, and was, at the end of the day, able to slice a piece of veneer 1/32" thin.


Congratulations on you new bandsaw, Jerry! When I need to do some resawing, I know where to go!


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Sigung said:


> *My New ( to me ) Bandsaw*
> 
> I grilled the Grizzly rep at length about the differences between the cast iron wheels and trunnion, and he said the cast iron was definitely superior in performance, especially in resawing, because the cast wheels being much heavier have a flywheel effect which keeps the blade moving through large pieces much more consistently, he also said the cast iron trunnion had much more precise adjustments than the steel. So I decided to buy this almost new used G0513X2 for $850.00 rather than a new G0513. I bought it locally sort of, had to drive 98 miles to pick it up, but I saved myself the $99.00 shipping charges on a new one from Grizzly. The person I bought it from also included a Shopfox mobile base worth $75.00, and 6 blades worth about $49.00 apiece, that totals up to $468.00 in additional savings, so I think I made out pretty good. I spent a day tuning it up, and was, at the end of the day, able to slice a piece of veneer 1/32" thin.


Good buy Jerry. This beast should do everything you ask of it. The extra blades and base have you ahead of the game by far. Slice them up.


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

Sigung said:


> *My New ( to me ) Bandsaw*
> 
> I grilled the Grizzly rep at length about the differences between the cast iron wheels and trunnion, and he said the cast iron was definitely superior in performance, especially in resawing, because the cast wheels being much heavier have a flywheel effect which keeps the blade moving through large pieces much more consistently, he also said the cast iron trunnion had much more precise adjustments than the steel. So I decided to buy this almost new used G0513X2 for $850.00 rather than a new G0513. I bought it locally sort of, had to drive 98 miles to pick it up, but I saved myself the $99.00 shipping charges on a new one from Grizzly. The person I bought it from also included a Shopfox mobile base worth $75.00, and 6 blades worth about $49.00 apiece, that totals up to $468.00 in additional savings, so I think I made out pretty good. I spent a day tuning it up, and was, at the end of the day, able to slice a piece of veneer 1/32" thin.





> WowZa Jerry! Congrats on this beast. 1/32…..........awesome! You ll have lotsa fun with this. Work/Play safe.
> 
> - Roger


Thanks Roger


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

Sigung said:


> *My New ( to me ) Bandsaw*
> 
> I grilled the Grizzly rep at length about the differences between the cast iron wheels and trunnion, and he said the cast iron was definitely superior in performance, especially in resawing, because the cast wheels being much heavier have a flywheel effect which keeps the blade moving through large pieces much more consistently, he also said the cast iron trunnion had much more precise adjustments than the steel. So I decided to buy this almost new used G0513X2 for $850.00 rather than a new G0513. I bought it locally sort of, had to drive 98 miles to pick it up, but I saved myself the $99.00 shipping charges on a new one from Grizzly. The person I bought it from also included a Shopfox mobile base worth $75.00, and 6 blades worth about $49.00 apiece, that totals up to $468.00 in additional savings, so I think I made out pretty good. I spent a day tuning it up, and was, at the end of the day, able to slice a piece of veneer 1/32" thin.





> Good things happen to good people, enjoy your new saw.make a few bandsaw boxes.
> 
> - distrbd


Thanks Ken, I'm planning on doing just that!


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

Sigung said:


> *My New ( to me ) Bandsaw*
> 
> I grilled the Grizzly rep at length about the differences between the cast iron wheels and trunnion, and he said the cast iron was definitely superior in performance, especially in resawing, because the cast wheels being much heavier have a flywheel effect which keeps the blade moving through large pieces much more consistently, he also said the cast iron trunnion had much more precise adjustments than the steel. So I decided to buy this almost new used G0513X2 for $850.00 rather than a new G0513. I bought it locally sort of, had to drive 98 miles to pick it up, but I saved myself the $99.00 shipping charges on a new one from Grizzly. The person I bought it from also included a Shopfox mobile base worth $75.00, and 6 blades worth about $49.00 apiece, that totals up to $468.00 in additional savings, so I think I made out pretty good. I spent a day tuning it up, and was, at the end of the day, able to slice a piece of veneer 1/32" thin.





> Congratulations on you new bandsaw, Jerry! When I need to do some resawing, I know where to go!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Well, you're only about 45 minutes to an hour away, if you need to do some resawing, feel free to email me and we'll get her done.


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

Sigung said:


> *My New ( to me ) Bandsaw*
> 
> I grilled the Grizzly rep at length about the differences between the cast iron wheels and trunnion, and he said the cast iron was definitely superior in performance, especially in resawing, because the cast wheels being much heavier have a flywheel effect which keeps the blade moving through large pieces much more consistently, he also said the cast iron trunnion had much more precise adjustments than the steel. So I decided to buy this almost new used G0513X2 for $850.00 rather than a new G0513. I bought it locally sort of, had to drive 98 miles to pick it up, but I saved myself the $99.00 shipping charges on a new one from Grizzly. The person I bought it from also included a Shopfox mobile base worth $75.00, and 6 blades worth about $49.00 apiece, that totals up to $468.00 in additional savings, so I think I made out pretty good. I spent a day tuning it up, and was, at the end of the day, able to slice a piece of veneer 1/32" thin.





> Good buy Jerry. This beast should do everything you ask of it. The extra blades and base have you ahead of the game by far. Slice them up.
> 
> - doubleDD


I'm really happy with it, it's quiet powerful, and doesn't slow down at all.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Sigung said:


> *My New ( to me ) Bandsaw*
> 
> I grilled the Grizzly rep at length about the differences between the cast iron wheels and trunnion, and he said the cast iron was definitely superior in performance, especially in resawing, because the cast wheels being much heavier have a flywheel effect which keeps the blade moving through large pieces much more consistently, he also said the cast iron trunnion had much more precise adjustments than the steel. So I decided to buy this almost new used G0513X2 for $850.00 rather than a new G0513. I bought it locally sort of, had to drive 98 miles to pick it up, but I saved myself the $99.00 shipping charges on a new one from Grizzly. The person I bought it from also included a Shopfox mobile base worth $75.00, and 6 blades worth about $49.00 apiece, that totals up to $468.00 in additional savings, so I think I made out pretty good. I spent a day tuning it up, and was, at the end of the day, able to slice a piece of veneer 1/32" thin.


Congrads, its a …..

Nice, to be sure.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Sigung said:


> *My New ( to me ) Bandsaw*
> 
> I grilled the Grizzly rep at length about the differences between the cast iron wheels and trunnion, and he said the cast iron was definitely superior in performance, especially in resawing, because the cast wheels being much heavier have a flywheel effect which keeps the blade moving through large pieces much more consistently, he also said the cast iron trunnion had much more precise adjustments than the steel. So I decided to buy this almost new used G0513X2 for $850.00 rather than a new G0513. I bought it locally sort of, had to drive 98 miles to pick it up, but I saved myself the $99.00 shipping charges on a new one from Grizzly. The person I bought it from also included a Shopfox mobile base worth $75.00, and 6 blades worth about $49.00 apiece, that totals up to $468.00 in additional savings, so I think I made out pretty good. I spent a day tuning it up, and was, at the end of the day, able to slice a piece of veneer 1/32" thin.


Congratulations on the addition to your shop. These are great machines and you will have many years of service from it.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Sigung said:


> *My New ( to me ) Bandsaw*
> 
> I grilled the Grizzly rep at length about the differences between the cast iron wheels and trunnion, and he said the cast iron was definitely superior in performance, especially in resawing, because the cast wheels being much heavier have a flywheel effect which keeps the blade moving through large pieces much more consistently, he also said the cast iron trunnion had much more precise adjustments than the steel. So I decided to buy this almost new used G0513X2 for $850.00 rather than a new G0513. I bought it locally sort of, had to drive 98 miles to pick it up, but I saved myself the $99.00 shipping charges on a new one from Grizzly. The person I bought it from also included a Shopfox mobile base worth $75.00, and 6 blades worth about $49.00 apiece, that totals up to $468.00 in additional savings, so I think I made out pretty good. I spent a day tuning it up, and was, at the end of the day, able to slice a piece of veneer 1/32" thin.


That is the saw I was going to buy before the CAN. $ crashed, bought a 17" General locally with close to same specs. No complaints! Have kept a 1/2" 3tpi on it for general cutting and some resawing . Got rid of my old Delta 14" and bought a 10" Rikon for small scroll stuff. Congrats on the new toy for the shop! Enjoy.


----------



## DanielP (Mar 21, 2013)

Sigung said:


> *My New ( to me ) Bandsaw*
> 
> I grilled the Grizzly rep at length about the differences between the cast iron wheels and trunnion, and he said the cast iron was definitely superior in performance, especially in resawing, because the cast wheels being much heavier have a flywheel effect which keeps the blade moving through large pieces much more consistently, he also said the cast iron trunnion had much more precise adjustments than the steel. So I decided to buy this almost new used G0513X2 for $850.00 rather than a new G0513. I bought it locally sort of, had to drive 98 miles to pick it up, but I saved myself the $99.00 shipping charges on a new one from Grizzly. The person I bought it from also included a Shopfox mobile base worth $75.00, and 6 blades worth about $49.00 apiece, that totals up to $468.00 in additional savings, so I think I made out pretty good. I spent a day tuning it up, and was, at the end of the day, able to slice a piece of veneer 1/32" thin.


Smart purchase Jerry. A lot of ways to go with that.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Sigung said:


> *My New ( to me ) Bandsaw*
> 
> I grilled the Grizzly rep at length about the differences between the cast iron wheels and trunnion, and he said the cast iron was definitely superior in performance, especially in resawing, because the cast wheels being much heavier have a flywheel effect which keeps the blade moving through large pieces much more consistently, he also said the cast iron trunnion had much more precise adjustments than the steel. So I decided to buy this almost new used G0513X2 for $850.00 rather than a new G0513. I bought it locally sort of, had to drive 98 miles to pick it up, but I saved myself the $99.00 shipping charges on a new one from Grizzly. The person I bought it from also included a Shopfox mobile base worth $75.00, and 6 blades worth about $49.00 apiece, that totals up to $468.00 in additional savings, so I think I made out pretty good. I spent a day tuning it up, and was, at the end of the day, able to slice a piece of veneer 1/32" thin.


I think I'm gonna go with a "you suck" on this one.

Notice I didn't use all capital letters and I didn't do the bold font…..

that said, I didn't give you the "you suck" because you stole it, but because you have it in your shop and I dont !

CONGRATS Buddy !


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

Sigung said:


> *My New ( to me ) Bandsaw*
> 
> I grilled the Grizzly rep at length about the differences between the cast iron wheels and trunnion, and he said the cast iron was definitely superior in performance, especially in resawing, because the cast wheels being much heavier have a flywheel effect which keeps the blade moving through large pieces much more consistently, he also said the cast iron trunnion had much more precise adjustments than the steel. So I decided to buy this almost new used G0513X2 for $850.00 rather than a new G0513. I bought it locally sort of, had to drive 98 miles to pick it up, but I saved myself the $99.00 shipping charges on a new one from Grizzly. The person I bought it from also included a Shopfox mobile base worth $75.00, and 6 blades worth about $49.00 apiece, that totals up to $468.00 in additional savings, so I think I made out pretty good. I spent a day tuning it up, and was, at the end of the day, able to slice a piece of veneer 1/32" thin.





> I think I m gonna go with a "you suck" on this one.
> 
> Notice I didn t use all capital letters and I didn t do the bold font…..
> 
> ...


Thanks Joe! ..actually it's my dust collector that sucks…


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

Sigung said:


> *My New ( to me ) Bandsaw*
> 
> I grilled the Grizzly rep at length about the differences between the cast iron wheels and trunnion, and he said the cast iron was definitely superior in performance, especially in resawing, because the cast wheels being much heavier have a flywheel effect which keeps the blade moving through large pieces much more consistently, he also said the cast iron trunnion had much more precise adjustments than the steel. So I decided to buy this almost new used G0513X2 for $850.00 rather than a new G0513. I bought it locally sort of, had to drive 98 miles to pick it up, but I saved myself the $99.00 shipping charges on a new one from Grizzly. The person I bought it from also included a Shopfox mobile base worth $75.00, and 6 blades worth about $49.00 apiece, that totals up to $468.00 in additional savings, so I think I made out pretty good. I spent a day tuning it up, and was, at the end of the day, able to slice a piece of veneer 1/32" thin.





> Congrads, its a …..
> 
> Nice, to be sure.
> 
> - Kelly


Thanks Kelly.


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

Sigung said:


> *My New ( to me ) Bandsaw*
> 
> I grilled the Grizzly rep at length about the differences between the cast iron wheels and trunnion, and he said the cast iron was definitely superior in performance, especially in resawing, because the cast wheels being much heavier have a flywheel effect which keeps the blade moving through large pieces much more consistently, he also said the cast iron trunnion had much more precise adjustments than the steel. So I decided to buy this almost new used G0513X2 for $850.00 rather than a new G0513. I bought it locally sort of, had to drive 98 miles to pick it up, but I saved myself the $99.00 shipping charges on a new one from Grizzly. The person I bought it from also included a Shopfox mobile base worth $75.00, and 6 blades worth about $49.00 apiece, that totals up to $468.00 in additional savings, so I think I made out pretty good. I spent a day tuning it up, and was, at the end of the day, able to slice a piece of veneer 1/32" thin.





> That is the saw I was going to buy before the CAN. $ crashed, bought a 17" General locally with close to same specs. No complaints! Have kept a 1/2" 3tpi on it for general cutting and some resawing . Got rid of my old Delta 14" and bought a 10" Rikon for small scroll stuff. Congrats on the new toy for the shop! Enjoy.
> 
> - Andre


Thanks Andre.


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

Sigung said:


> *My New ( to me ) Bandsaw*
> 
> I grilled the Grizzly rep at length about the differences between the cast iron wheels and trunnion, and he said the cast iron was definitely superior in performance, especially in resawing, because the cast wheels being much heavier have a flywheel effect which keeps the blade moving through large pieces much more consistently, he also said the cast iron trunnion had much more precise adjustments than the steel. So I decided to buy this almost new used G0513X2 for $850.00 rather than a new G0513. I bought it locally sort of, had to drive 98 miles to pick it up, but I saved myself the $99.00 shipping charges on a new one from Grizzly. The person I bought it from also included a Shopfox mobile base worth $75.00, and 6 blades worth about $49.00 apiece, that totals up to $468.00 in additional savings, so I think I made out pretty good. I spent a day tuning it up, and was, at the end of the day, able to slice a piece of veneer 1/32" thin.





> Smart purchase Jerry. A lot of ways to go with that.
> 
> - DanielP


Thanks Dan.


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

*Just inherited these*


----------



## Dwain (Nov 1, 2007)

Sigung said:


> *Just inherited these*


Congrats! Now get to using them. That's what they were made for!!!


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Sigung said:


> *Just inherited these*


Very interesting - more tools - hooray! Go get 'em tiger! ;o)


----------



## jeffswildwood (Dec 26, 2012)

Sigung said:


> *Just inherited these*


Looks like some nice tools Jerry! Well took care of.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Sigung said:


> *Just inherited these*


Any day you get free tools is a good day. The lathe is interesting. The question is how do you feel about them.


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

Sigung said:


> *Just inherited these*


Thanks for looking in and commenting guys. Dave, I am really happy to have this machine lathe. It took considerable effort to transport it 90 miles, make a bench for it, lift it (400 lbs) on to the bench, and then mount the 150 lbs of motor, pully and drove sheaves to the wall, so yes, I was very enthusiastic about this. What am I going to make with it? Don't exactly know, but the first project will be a centering drill jig for 1/2" doweling for my invisible hinge.


----------



## Mean_Dean (Oct 13, 2009)

Sigung said:


> *Just inherited these*


Nice haul, Jerry-I'm sure you'll get lots of good use from them!


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

Sigung said:


> *Just inherited these*





> Nice haul, Jerry-I m sure you ll get lots of good use from them!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Feel really lucky. Been watching YouTube videos on operation of the machine. First one scared the crap out of me..basically the guy started off the video with "If you screw up even slightly, this machine will kill you, if it doesn't you will most likely br missing your scalp, a finger, or your teeth," Lovely..just what I wanted to hear


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Sigung said:


> *Just inherited these*


Good luck with it Jerry. Be careful with those exposed belts, it make me nervous just looking at them. LOL


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

Sigung said:


> *Just inherited these*





> Good luck with it Jerry. Be careful with those exposed belts, it make me nervous just looking at them. LOL
> 
> - doubleDD


Thanks Dave

You and me both! I'm thinking of building a robotic arm anchored to the floor in front of the lathe so I don't have to get anywhere near it. Another not so great thing is that it sounds like the house is coming down when it's running!!!

The original setup was a bracket that hung the motor off the back, but I guess it got lost or broken sometime in the last 86 years…


----------

